# Back here after nearly 5 years....



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi there!


Last time I was on FF I became an FF-addict and have tried to stay away but have been back the last few days and thought I'd say hi!


We finally got our son in June 2008 after 5 years, 5 ICSIs and several FETs. After a traumatic birth experience with emergency c-section because of GBS infection and a couple of weeks in NICU followed by PND and associated relationship problems we have finally got ourselves together and started trying for nr2.


On Friday 13th April we had FET with the first of three embryos from the same batch as DS. Our hopes are pinned on a 2 day old embryo with 4 cells at freezing (same quality as DS) which survived defrosting though it lost one cell. So a 3 cell embryo was transferred and we're now on 2ww.


Thought I could cope with it but been going crazy since then. Today I have felt completely decked, no energy at all, and feel mentally drained.


Just feels good to write it all down to people who understand. And to stop trolling and participate 


Not expecting a BFP this time so will probably be around here for a while. Enough for now!


----------



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

oops, meant "lurking" not "trolling" but I'm sure you got the idea !!!!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
Just thought I would say Hi as back on here after quite a while as well as we are about to try for number 2. I was pretty addicted over my last txs too and found the boards SO supportive and they got me through. 

We start downregging on Tue, don't feel anywhere near emotionally or physically ready, with a little one it's pretty hard to focus on tx and last time I did all that I felt I could but age isn't on our side at all. 

Best of luck with this tx, you never know what may happen 

Anyway just wanted to say as your post hit a chord, feel a bit bad as not been back for a while but actually keep in touch with some people off of here now having met them on here. 

let me know


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi,


Good Luck Swede,  I think you're testing sometime soon?  I know what you mean about not raising your hopes and expecting a +ve but you just never know! xxx

I'm in a similar boat, been off ff for a couple of year, actually as soon as I fell pg as I was totally addicted, and couldn't relax when I came on the site after pg.  I had a lot of bleeding in the first three months and had scans every two weeks to see if the h/b was still there.  Honestly I think Ive got post traumatic stress!!!!

I would love to wait a bit longer, but I'm starting to think about number two as hubby and I are not getting any younger.  I'm going to wait until June to seriously start planning tx, also I've just got to get my body back in shape . . . . . . . . 

Good Luck  I've got my fingers crossed


----------

